# HAARP



## Hexjibber (Apr 27, 2021)

Hey all! Hope you're well!

Latest build is the HAARP, a friend asked me to build him one and I was curious about it so ordered a board for myself while I was at it! This is my one. Mad little box of tricks, I'm really impressed by it on a technical level, it's very responsive and does what it does very well! Not sure quite what I'm going to do with it from a musical perspective yet but that's the challenge eh! 

Enclosure is a Tayda UV print. I wanted to try some solid and bold colours this time and I'm again impressed with the quality of it, it's a really great service for the cost imo.

Here's the pics!


----------



## finebyfine (Apr 27, 2021)

Awesome job on the enclosure and all around! Love how you did the 1p8t. I've been trying to push myself to do bolder and larger prints like that and am saving a photo of yours to remind myself


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 28, 2021)

Groovy! 
Reminds me of the very groovy 123 4 5, 6789 10 11 12 song. Someday I'm going to convince whatever band I'm in to cover that song!


Great-looking build, you'll have to find somewhere to sneak it into your band's set-list.


----------



## peccary (Apr 28, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Groovy!
> Reminds me of the very groovy 123 4 5, 6789 10 11 12 song. Someday I'm going to convince whatever band I'm in to cover that song!
> 
> 
> Great-looking build, you'll have to find somewhere to sneak it into your band's set-list.


My daughter is 19 months old and working from home I spend most of the day with her in the living room. Sesame Street keeps us company a lot of the time and that song has been stuck in my head for months now. It's is really snappy and catchy. Another one is the "one of these kids is doing their own thing" tune. I could see any of those being "secret songs" (if secret songs existed any more!).


Just to add: that is a great looking pedal. All of you folks with graphic design skills impress me and make me a bit jealous. Nice work!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 28, 2021)

@peccary What's a "secret song"? "One of these kids ..." song, must be from the new era as I'm not familiar with that one. Ahh I think I get why "Secret Songs" don't exist anymore — everything's online, a vast cornucopia of titilation all competing for a finite amount of our attention and time... Slow, but I get there eventually, like a Model T.

I see the "Pinball Number Count" song as being a great crowd-participation number. Get different sections of the audience to do the lead-up count-down, and then the whole crowd for the featured number chant at the end of each section, and go through all 12 numbers of course (in the original "1" is not covered, also, the vocals were by the Pointer Sisters!).  For your own kids, Peccary (and anyone else), I recommend Medeski Martin & Wood's album they put out for kids, _Let's Go Everywhere_, and Jerry Garcia & David Grisom's _Not for Kids Only_ as perfect antidotes to mindless, banal, repetitive  that's foisted upon generation after generation of kids. Tykes are smart enough to get more complex music such as "Pinball Number Count" which has several time signatures going on throughout — no need to dumb anything down for kids, leave that to the adults' Slop-40!



Sorry to swamp your thread, @Hexjibber, but your pedal IS inspiring both banter and build-lust! I'm trying to up my graphics game, you make it seem easy but I know it's not, at least not for me.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 28, 2021)

That looks amazing! 

As a side note, has anyone ever used the clock module on the HAARP? Did it mangle the scales in any fun or interesting ways?


----------



## fig (Apr 28, 2021)

Funkadelic @Hexjibber ! 😎


----------



## peccary (Apr 28, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> @peccary What's a "secret song"? "One of these kids ..." song, must be from the new era as I'm not familiar with that one. Ahh I think I get why "Secret Songs" don't exist anymore — everything's online, a vast cornucopia of titilation all competing for a finite amount of our attention and time... Slow, but I get there eventually, like a Model T.
> 
> I see the "Pinball Number Count" song as being a great crowd-participation number. Get different sections of the audience to do the lead-up count-down, and then the whole crowd for the featured number chant at the end of each section, and go through all 12 numbers of course (in the original "1" is not covered, also, the vocals were by the Pointer Sisters!).  For your own kids, Peccary (and anyone else), I recommend Medeski Martin & Wood's album they put out for kids, _Let's Go Everywhere_, and Jerry Garcia & David Grisom's _Not for Kids Only_ as perfect antidotes to mindless, banal, repetitive  that's foisted upon generation after generation of kids. Tykes are smart enough to get more complex music such as "Pinball Number Count" which has several time signatures going on throughout — no need to dumb anything down for kids, leave that to the adults' Slop-40!
> 
> ...


A secret song being something like "All By Myself" at the end of Dokie from Green Day. A song that is not listed on the album. On CDs or tapes the final song on the album wouldn't end, it would just be silence for 10 minutes or so and then another "secret" song would play.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 29, 2021)

"Train In Vain" — _London Calling_, The Clash! One of the best Secret Songs ever. I always called them "Hidden".

Nomenclature, it can be a funny thing.


@Bricksnbeatles, I wanna buy you beers and hang out and see what other awesome left-toin-at-albakoiky ideas you come up with. Alas, real and social distancing means you only get virtual beers from me. 🍻

Or if you prefer, virtual Scotch... I have some of the best virtual Oban, Talisker, Macallan, and Glenfiddich — all guaranteed legal drinking age no matter what province, state, prefecture, district or shire you're from... 🥃


Is there a way to hook up something like Parasit's New Wave CV Generator to the Haarp?


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 29, 2021)

Glad you like the design guys! Made a bit of a change from my etching stuff where colour can be a bit limiting! 

Secret track wise the classic for me is _Endless Nameless_ on _Nevermind_, although I see on Spotify its just listed as a track now! Back in my day we used to have to wait for the CD or skip forward, kids these days have it easy! Modern technology eh, what a world! Also honourable mention for the secret track on _Troublegum _by _Therapy? _I dare say these have had an influence on me as every album I've done has a secret track, the first full length album I was involved with had no less than 3 separate ones!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Apr 29, 2021)

Not exactly a single hidden track, but my favorite has always been the double-grooved b-side on Monty Python’s ’Matching Tie and Handkerchief’ LP. As far as CDs go, while I can’t think of an example I particularly like utilizing this  method, I’ve always been most interested in the pre-gap technique of making a hidden track essentially ‘track 0’, so you have to actively work to access the song instead of having an excess of silence to hide a track at the end.


----------



## Hexjibber (Apr 29, 2021)

Perhaps the most extreme hidden track/thing/secret I know of must be Richard D James'/Aphex Twin's face that is revealed by putting the track through a spectrograph program!




Link for ref: http://www.bastwood.com/?page_id=10


----------



## peccary (Apr 29, 2021)

Hexjibber said:


> Perhaps the most extreme hidden track/thing/secret I know of must be Richard D James'/Aphex Twin's face that is revealed by putting the track through a spectrograph program!
> 
> View attachment 11393
> Link for ref: http://www.bastwood.com/?page_id=10


I love this. I feel like I saw something a while back about Trent Reznor doing something like this as well, but I can't seem to find it. Maybe I was confusing it with this.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 29, 2021)

Hidden tracks are fun, hidden faces are creepy-scary.


Still have the vinyl Handkerchief and Tie — always got a kick out of sliding out the inner sleeve to reveal the tie...


----------



## teal (Jul 28, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> That looks amazing!
> 
> As a side note, has anyone ever used the clock module on the HAARP? Did it mangle the scales in any fun or interesting ways?



As far as I am informed the clock module influences the speed of the rate function. It could be possible that the arpeggios will appear as chord sounds if the speed is turned alle the way up. That could be defenitly interesting and I will share my experience with the clock module in the Haarp in the future


----------

